# Battery placement



## Rsb1970 (Aug 14, 2019)

Would it be to much weight in the back of this boat with 2 battery’s down in that hole. That’s where I put the cranking battery. I need to figure out where to put the trolling motor battery.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Aug 15, 2019)

First thing I'd do is get that tree outta the boat!


----------



## Rsb1970 (Aug 15, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> First thing I'd do is get that tree outta the boat!



LOL. It gives me some shade going down the river.


----------



## Vader809 (Nov 28, 2019)

Those pics only show one place to put the batteries. I'm sure there are plenty of other places in that boat. I have 3 batteries in the back of my 16' aluminium Crestliner. I have had them in other places also. Balance the key here. More pics please.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Nov 28, 2019)

what size is the boat?


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 29, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> First thing I'd do is get that tree outta the boat!



I thought that was a big shallow water anchor! 


RSB1970, I'm envious of your shed.


----------



## Vader809 (Dec 2, 2019)

I too am envious of your boat shed.I wish I could put one up. Even though we don't have an allotment association, the township, Idiot's won't allow it. Except for themselves.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 11, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> 1960 yellowboat said:
> 
> 
> > First thing I'd do is get that tree outta the boat!
> ...



I thought it was some sort of improved "power pole" maybe a "Mega Power pole"


----------

